# Depersonlization and paranoia



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone else suffer from paranoia with DP? Since im always feeling high from DP i am becoming so paranoid about people putting drugs in my food or drinks. Even at work i keep my coffee with me at all times because i keep thinking the girl i work with is going to put drugs in it. Anyone else? I think im just so scared of feeling high.


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't think it was from my DP, although I have suffered from Paranoia from delusions, that was for my psychosis though - which was back in September Last year.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Paranoia is very common with DP...I get it alot myself...


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

You anwsered your own question .

You say your just so scared someone will drug you because your scared off getting high !
Your not paranoid its your fear off you getting high not by choice, thats creating your thoughts off getting drugged by people .
So your beimg super careful making sure you keep your drinks ect in your sight , just to lower the anxiety thats created by these fears .. .

I have done the same thing as you are it was my fear off getting high and then being out off control off myself, that mafe the thoughts and then the need to make sure I was extra careful.

All normal this its not dp its from anxious thoughts and fears .


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Oh and I have ocd so i think it's my ocd that creates the fear off getting drugged without my consent.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Yup, huge symptom. Probably why weed is such a horrible DP trigger.


----------



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

I always thought I was the only one that did this but I've gotten over the fear of being poisoned by others. I have ocd and it was something I dealt with for years. It was one of my biggest fears but I learned to ignore the thoughts I was having about being poisoned.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

No, I don't feel paranoid. Maybe only those who got dp off of drugs experience this. or the fact that this never happen where I live. All street drugs are totally banned here.


----------



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

bintuae... i didnt get mine from drugs. ive never done anything. SO i think its possible to be paranoid without having done drugs


----------

